# California Fisherman Here?



## LoveforBigBass (Feb 19, 2008)

California Fisherman here? I'm in Cen/Cal and would like to trade info on other nearby lakes. Thx Rick


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

yah im in cal. I live in castro valley and there is some big bass at our local lake Chabot,but you have to use some big trout imataions because thats what the big ones are eating. I know 4 a fact because I have them coming in after my trout as im reeling in and on more than one occation they have taken smaller trout right off my line and the ones that i manage to get to shore have bite marks and scarrs from big bass.  hope to see ya there some time!


----------

